# Melbourne area



## Lhughes (Sep 10, 2013)

I'll be in Melbourne Sept 28-Oct 2 with the boys. Any suggestions for surf fishing? Whats biting? Where should we go? Where to get bait? Any help here would be greatly appreciated. Keeping the boys attention is much easier when we are catching and not just fishing.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Sebastian Inlet . . . http://content.sorensenrealestate.com/dyna_images/agents/320/242439/20130719011707.JPG


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

how old are your boys ?? * FISHBITES* bait will most definitely keep some kind of fish on their hooks to keep them busy
There are a couple of bait shops not far from the pier that you can get tons of information, bait and fishing license as well as a free copy of
the Florida Saltwater Fishing Regulations book. You will have a choice of both worlds: Pier and/or Surf fishing right there.
But it is a bit of a trek from the parking lot, so try to find a cart of some kind. even a folding grocery cart will work well in a pinch.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

BarefootJohnny said:


> Florida Saltwater Fishing Regulations.


Here they are . . .
*
http://www.eregulations.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/14FLSWJuly_LR.pdf
*


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

Melbourne Beach is a good surf fishing spot and Black Dog Bait & Tackle is right across the street from there. They'll tell you what's biting and you can get what you need from them


----------



## Lhughes (Sep 10, 2013)

Only 2 weeks away now. Have never caught a snook, is this a good time of year? Any suggestions on where to fish for snook?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Well, when you go to the tackle store, be sure to ask about the licenses, (your boys may not have to have one) and the Snook Permit - $10.00
couple of bags of FishBites (as recommended by the tackle store) and HAVE FUN !!
and your CAMERA !!! To take buncha photos of your Snook(s). Most are taken at night - and I am not a night person,
so if I don't snag one in the daylight hours, oh well ................


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

Sebastian Inlet is your best bet for snook but you can also catch around the beaches around there in the early morning. Shrimp works great if you aren't tossing lures


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Large image at this link . . .

*http://content.sorensenrealestate.com/dyna_images/agents/320/242439/20130719011707.JPG*


----------



## Lhughes (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks guys, that looks like a good place with choices of where to fish.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Lhughes said:


> Thanks guys, that looks like a good place with choices of where to fish.


Exactly . . . You'll have a lot of versatility there !

Tight Lines !


----------

